
The Muscle Patents [audio] - exolymph
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/06/10/481597112/episode-705-the-muscle-patents
======
themartorana
Pretty sure this is the patent?

[http://www.google.com/patents/US6117872](http://www.google.com/patents/US6117872)

If it is, it seems rather absurd. It's a patent for feeding someone something
that exists in nature. Boy I'll bet you General Mills would love a patent for
feeding you wheat.

------
wnoise
I like how most of the comments at npr are about how the defendant is a bad
guy -- as if that's relevant to determining whether the patent is reasonable
and if he violated it.

